# Gitzit tubes?



## SMDave (Aug 11, 2007)

How do you guys like these? They are cheap and come in good looking colors but I've never heard much about them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2007)

They work really well - I think they are the company that invented the tube. In any event, many older fishermen just call tubes "Gitzits"

They make a quality product


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2007)

esquired said:


> They work really well - I think they are the company that invented the tube. In any event, many older fishermen just call tubes "Gitzits"
> 
> They make a quality product



Yup, Gitzit is the inventor! Cant go wrong with those.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2014)

Gotta Gitzit!


----------

